
Ask HN: Interested in a Collaborative filtering API? - jpiasetz
Is anyone interest in a Collaborative filtering API? My friend and I have been thinking about wrapping up what we have in an API. We have basically the Netflix algorithm for anything people rate.<p>The two possible's we've tossed around are:<p>- an api that you have to submit all rates in your database to.<p>- an api that connect to your database.<p>Both have big trades offs that we haven't been able to work around.
======
maxdemarzi
Something like Directed Edge?

<http://developer.directededge.com/article/REST_API>

~~~
jpiasetz
Ah excellent. If this was stack overflow I would mark that as the answer

